# How to choose the best Pocket Wizard



## MonteGraham (Oct 12, 2013)

Best Pocket Wizard for outdoor portraits using 5DIII with Canon 430exII flash??


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 12, 2013)

If you want to use manual flash only, get a set of Yongnuo RF-603's they come with a hotshoe so you don't need anything extra to make it all work, your 430 can only be remote triggered through its hotshoe. (I have a set of the older FR-602's and they work perfectly for a fraction the cost). PW equivalent would be the Plus X but it doesn't have a hotshoe so you will need more stuff to make it work.

If you want ETTL, remote Manual power control and many more features then the Phottix Odin is far and away the best bang for the buck, it also has features no other radio trigger has (even Canon) and again, they come with a shoe mount so you can just slide your 430 straight on and use it. PW equivalent would be the FlexTT5 and MiniTT1.

Pocket Wizard traded on their name for way too long, the copies, clones and others have not only matched them but in many cases overtaken them in features, usability, reliability and price.


----------



## surapon (Oct 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> If you want to use manual flash only, get a set of Yongnuo RF-603's they come with a hotshoe so you don't need anything extra to make it all work, your 430 can only be remote triggered through its hotshoe. (I have a set of the older FR-602's and they work perfectly for a fraction the cost). PW equivalent would be the Plus X but it doesn't have a hotshoe so you will need more stuff to make it work.
> 
> If you want ETTL, remote Manual power control and many more features then the Phottix Odin is far and away the best bang for the buck, it also has features no other radio trigger has (even Canon) and again, they come with a shoe mount so you can just slide your 430 straight on and use it. PW equivalent would be the FlexTT5 and MiniTT1.
> 
> Pocket Wizard traded on their name for way too long, the copies, clones and others have not only matched them but in many cases overtaken them in features, usability, reliability and price.



+ 100 for me, Sir
Yes " If you want ETTL, remote Manual power control and many more features then the Phottix Odin is far and away the best bang for the buck, it also has features no other radio trigger has (even Canon) and again, they come with a shoe mount so you can just slide your 430 straight on and use it."

AND the Most important Factor of Phottix Odin = ETTL , Yes, When I have no time to Adjust the Flashes for Flashes Photos in the Night Party/ Wedding Party, I just set my Canon 5D MK II At Program Mode ( For Lazy photographer like me) and shoot with my Canon Flashes ( 2-3 Flashes---45 degree Side Flash, Hair -(Rim)Flash and Background Flash)---Yes, I get 95-98% of Good/Great Photos in every jobs.
No, I am not The PRO , who have to adjust the flash power in every Great Pictures.
Surapon


----------



## Zv (Oct 12, 2013)

People still use PWs?? 

Just kidding! If I had the money I'd prob go with Phottix Odins but being the cheepo that I am I'll stick with my YN 603 $20 a pair jobs. They work just fine as a manual only trigger and with the provided cable they make a really sweet wireless remote trigger for your camera too!! The Canon IR remote is OK but you have to aim it in front of the camera. With just two of the YN 603 you can trigger the camera AND as many YN 560 III flashes as you want, all at the same time. That's a lot of synchronicity for just twenty bucks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd be concerned about investing in a PW or any other such unit myself. Every time a new Canon body comes out, they will not work with it, so you have to wait a long time, 6 months to a year for a firmware update. If you must have one buy the cheap throw away Chinese models.
Another alternative, if you don't want to buy a 580 EX II, or ST-E3, get something like a $99 Canon 90 EX flash which can be used as a master and will work on new Canon models. Its far from a perfect compromise, but its cheap.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 12, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd be concerned about investing in a PW or any other such unit myself. Every time a new Canon body comes out, they will not work with it, so you have to wait a long time, 6 months to a year for a firmware update. If you must have one buy the cheap throw away Chinese models.
> Another alternative, if you don't want to buy a 580 EX II, or ST-E3, get something like a $99 Canon 90 EX flash which can be used as a master and will work on new Canon models. Its far from a perfect compromise, but its cheap.



A secondhand 550EX makes much more sense at $125 than a 90EX at $99, at least the 550 gives you bounce and power capabilities for a second light as well as optical master control.

The ST-E3-RT, a $300 controller, is useless without a $500 600EX-RT and even then the 430 would be useless.


----------



## surapon (Oct 12, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd be concerned about investing in a PW or any other such unit myself. Every time a new Canon body comes out, they will not work with it, so you have to wait a long time, 6 months to a year for a firmware update. If you must have one buy the cheap throw away Chinese models.
> Another alternative, if you don't want to buy a 580 EX II, or ST-E3, get something like a $99 Canon 90 EX flash which can be used as a master and will work on new Canon models. Its far from a perfect compromise, but its cheap.



+ 1 for me too.
Well, If you still want to buy Canon ST-E2 for $ 215 US Dollars just for 10 meters or 33.33 Feet for Transmission range, I would recommend the great Unit for my Canon Old flashes system = Youngnuo ST-E2 ( ETTL ) just for $ 87.50 US Dollars and get the Transmission Range up to 25 Meters or 82.5 Feet---Yes, on the bright sun shine too, Plus this great Unit use 2 AA batteries, Not Expensive 2CR5 Lithium Battery that very dificult to buy in the third world country.
Nice to talk to you, Sir
Surapon
PS, I got Canon ST-E2 , Youngnuo ST-E2 System + Fomex/ Dr. Ray system and Super cheap ( Made in China) $ 20-30 system, before I brough Phottix Odin---Yes, All the Old system will be in the boxes for a long long time.

http://www.amazon.com/YONGNUO-Wireless-Speedlite-Transmitter-Camera/dp/B0055QPKKE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381598863&sr=8-1&keywords=yongnuo+st-e2


----------

